# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Wouah ! Le prochain DOOM en qualité VHS !

## Emile Zoulou

from john romero on Vimeo
Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## bixente

Waouh, c'est vintage, j'adore.

Romero jouant à Alladin, le bureau de Dieu Carmack, les premiers sons d'agonie des ennemis de Doom.

Enaurme....

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

Doom a beau me rappeler de bons souvenirs, je suis pas assez courageux pour me taper une demi-heure de gameplay commenté agrémenté d'un peut de making off.

----------


## Caca Président

C'est moi ou les news de Zoulou sont nazes et cherchent à nous zombifier l'esprit.  Rabot revient !!!!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Woah ils programment sur des minitels.

----------


## DecapFour

> C'est moi ou les news de Zoulou sont nazes et cherchent à nous zombifier l'esprit.  Rabot revient !!!!


Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse qualifier ceci de news.
Tant sur la forme (texte ?) que sur le fond. 1993 quand même.

----------


## Altyki

Le pire c'est que j'ai regardé jusqu'au bout  ::mellow:: , c'est quand même pas très passionant.

Par contre, je ne comprend pas/vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir sorti cette vidéo datant de 1993 seulement le 05 avril 2009.

----------


## Froyok

Plusieurs constat après les 3 prmeière minutes (pas eu le courage de voir la suite) :
C'était déjà le bordel dans les studios de dev (bonjour le rangement des cds, enfin bon, il font pas pire qu'a cpc), ensuite je me demande qu'elle tête à le môme tout blond maintenant, et enfin : la boulimie est née en même temps que le jeu vidéo ? J'ai rien contre les gros hein, mais un gros monsieur qui regarde aladin ça fait peur...  ::O:

----------


## zigzag

That is 3D!

----------


## oblivion

c'est sandy petersen de l'appel de cthulhu ?
le gars qui m'a volé 20 ans de ma vie ??  ::):

----------


## Darkfire8

Manque plus qu'un texte et un sujet et on peut appeler ça une news.

----------


## Boitameuh

Wo putain la mulette ! Epique.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Putain Aladdin sur Megadrive :modenostalgique: !

----------


## Boitameuh

C'était vraiment un bon jeu Aladdin, ils faisaient moins les fiers avec leur version Snes les fanas de nintendo. Et Earthworm Jim bon sang !  :Bave:

----------


## Sk-flown

Moi je trouve ça intéressant une vidéo d'époque sur un jeu qui a créer un genre.

----------


## Paoh

Arrrrh ! Tous des tueurs et des faiseurs de tueurs !
Tiens au fait en parlant de Petersen, je viens de voir qu'il est mormon sur Wikipedia :



> While working on Doom, he said to John Romero: "I have no problems with the demons in the game. They're just cartoons. And, anyway, they're the bad guys."

----------


## Super_Newbie

Personnellement, j'ai trouvé ça super intéressant. Assister à une vidéo commentée de l'époque par l'équipe de dev elle-même (et assister au désastre capillaire des années 80) m'a rendu tout nostalgique.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais enfin 90 finalement.
Ca m'étonnerai que ce soit aussi familiale l'ambiance aujourd'hui.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est pas une "news", au même titre que le smoker en peluche, c'est bien pour ça que je l'ai posté dans "peepshow"

----------


## volatileDove

J'ai cru une seconde en lisant le titre que c'était _vraiment_ le prochain doom  ::|: 

Ou bien si en fait, c'est le prochain, et ils ont décidé de revenir aux bases de la série  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

grrrrrrr Doooooooooommmmmm  :Bave:  /Fan boy inside

----------


## laskov

Sympa... Ca ne nous rajeunit pas tous ça... j'avais 19 ans quand cette video à été faite... Maintenant j'en ai 35  ::sad:: 

On peut dire ce qu'on veut le jeux vidéo a bien changer depuis ce  temps bénit ou un studio de jeux vidéo étais compossé de quelque personne tout plus talentueuse les unes que les autres et ou le gameplay été mis en avant...

De nos jour on vente plus les mérite d'un moteur 3D et on en met plein la vue en oubliant que ce gameplay veut dire  ::O:

----------


## tb-51

Oui, a l'époque on faisait du jeu video parce qu'on aimaient ça.

---------- Post added at 13h52 ---------- Previous post was at 13h48 ----------

Effectivement, Il n'y a rien.

----------


## Altyki

Ce que j'aime bien dans cette vidéo (et de ce que j'arrive à comprendre de leur anglais), c'est qu'ils s'extasient devant la "3D", les effets et la jouabilité, alors je sais bien qu'à l'époque s'était justifié, mais de nos jour ça fait vraiment sourire.  ::):

----------


## Bah

> On peut dire ce qu'on veut le jeux vidéo a bien changer depuis ce  temps bénit ou un studio de jeux vidéo étais compossé de quelque personne tout plus talentueuse les unes que les autres et ou le gameplay été mis en avant...


Mouais... Enfin, on se rappelle des bons titres, les sombres daubes on le oublie. 

Quand au gameplay, c'est une amélioration de celui de Wolfenstein. On y a principalement gagné la possiblité de jouer sur la hauteur, mais l'amélioration de gameplay ne me semble pas énorme.

----------

